# Whole Home DVR issues with AM21 (SideCar)



## bbrookfield (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been pulling my hair out over a problem I traced back to the AM21. I have the DECA Whole home DVR setup (Was Hardwired) and was getting "Disconnected from network" error messages all the time when viewing a recording on another DVR. The problem was only occurring on my Living romm DVR. I swapped it out with my 3rd bed room dvr but the problem persisted.
What was different I asked. THE AM21!!!

I disconnected the USB cable from the AM21 and what do know, it works perfectly (4 hrs of playback no errors). Plug it back in and tried playing a recording and after 1.5 mins got the disconnect error. 

WHY???

My guess is that the USB port is right next to the Ethernet Port. With the USB streaming digital data from the AM21, it may be a noise issue causing corrupt packets on the Ethernet side (Just a Guess). I am going to try using the FRONT PANEL USB and see if the problems persist. and will update my post one way or the other. 

Just wanted to let the community know of another possible cause of flaky Whole Home Dvr use.

Update: Using the FRONT USB port appears to have solved the problem. I have played back 2 recordings with no Disconnect errors while leaving the DVR tuned to a HD OTA channel.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Veally veally interesting!!!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Good info!


----------



## Ken O'Dea (Oct 9, 2008)

Have same problem. I'll pull the AM21 and hopefully get the same result.

Good info!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I have two AM21s and no MRV problems at all (DECA based). Both are plugged in the rear (one on an HR21-100 and the other on an H21-200)


----------



## bbrookfield (Apr 26, 2008)

I my case it was very repeatable. So my assumption of the USB and Ethernet ports being so close seemed reasonable. If could just as likely be a poorly shielded USB cable or a maybe the USB cable was too close to the Ethernet cable. All I know is the moving it to the Front USB port solved my problem.


----------

